# Enco bandsaw



## springer (Jul 19, 2020)

Looking for a bandsaw bc I'm tired of trying to cut bigger stock with my porta and or chop saw. Budget minded, I was looking at a Wen or Klutch benchtop model which would also help on space. Or going with the cheap HF 4x6 figuring itd work fine for my limited use. 

Then, cruising craigslist today, I found an old Enco made in Taiwan model 137-315. They want $250 and wont budge on price. 

Question is, is an old Enco any better than a new cheap unit mentioned above?  It appears to be heavier duty, but doesnt come with a blade. Obviously condition is really unknown until I go to look at it, but it's about an hour away so hate to make the trek if I'm not truly interested. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 19, 2020)

after looking at the pictures, it may be about the same as the HF saw.
Taiwanese equipment is generally better than mainland china stuff.
the enco was most likely made in Taiwan


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 19, 2020)

Made in Taiwan generally means better quality control. A quick look on two auction sites, one sold for $250, another in what appeared to be the same condition, sold for $65. Probably the Chinese version would be fine. Mike


----------



## springer (Jul 19, 2020)

It says it was made in Taiwan on the machine tag. The more I think about it, the HF after tax and everything wouldnt be much cheaper. The benchtop models would be more $$.  I think I'm just convincing myself to buy a new tool. Well, used I suppose.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 19, 2020)

I bought an older Taiwanese 4x6. Looks like crap but I filled the gearbox with new oil, tensioned the drive belt and it cuts great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pontiac428 (Jul 20, 2020)

Normally I'd go for the Enco, because I've had good experience with their Taiwan stuff.  I say normally because I have the HF 4x6 and I love how well that saw works.


----------



## springer (Jul 20, 2020)

Well I went and picked it up. To my surprise, it appears to be hardly used. The gentleman I bought it from said he bought it 15 years ago, used it to cut one big bar he had and never used it again. Pictures made it look well used but turned out to be a 1/4" layer of dust. Came with 2 original blades as well.


----------



## springer (Jul 20, 2020)

He also had a very nice, old baldor pedestal grinder he offered to sell, I almost couldn't resist but I'm all set in the bench grinder department. I have a lead if anyone is looking.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 20, 2020)

springer said:


> Well I went and picked it up. To my surprise, it appears to be hardly used. The gentleman I bought it from said he bought it 15 years ago, used it to cut one big bar he had and never used it again. Pictures made it look well used but turned out to be a 1/4" layer of dust. Came with 2 original blades as well.



I was gonna post to recommend getting the Enco but good to see you already did. I used to have the same exact Enco, it's a genuine meaning made by Rong Fu & not a reproduction. Mine was a similar case, sat in the corner of a guy's garage who worked on VWs. Looked old but really was just dusty & hardly used. My buddy found it for me for $100 but that was iver 10 yrs ago. $250 is a good price & is just about what I sold it for. Served me well & never gave me a problem. The stand is a bit flimsy & can rattle but most of these bandsaws have imilar flimsy stands.


----------



## springer (Jul 22, 2020)

Here she is still all dusty. Dont have time to mess with it until I get my mill back together. I'll get it all cleaned up, filled with oil and cutting this weekend.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 22, 2020)

springer said:


> Here she is still all dusty. Dont have time to mess with it until I get my mill back together. I'll get it all cleaned up, filled with oil and cutting this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 331185



Nice! 
I have its Canadian cousin. The belt cover on mine is shot though. Need to TIG up a new one. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

